# How does a self employed person show Proof of Income to a landlord?



## david63 (11 mo ago)

How does a self employed person show Proof of Income to a landlord?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Too many variables.
The best answer is to show what you have.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Copy of your federal 1040 income tax form.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Last month's P&L.
Last month's bank deposits.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Tax returns or business statements. Unfortunately alot of landlords are stuck in a certain mindset, they want to see check stubs from an employer.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah - show a couple old and your last pay check stub.

Interesting they aren't running a credit check and calling your employer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Your tax forms and bank statements should be enough. Ask your potential landlord what they want. Some will work around you not having paystubs as proof of income.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Wolf mom said:


> Interesting they aren't running a credit check...


Not at all uncommon.
It's not always necessary. Depending on the rental market, in some areas, it's pointless.
I check for evictions, proof of income, and do a quick peak inside their current residence.


Wolf mom said:


> ...and calling your employer.


If they're self employed....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely background check. EVERY time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

are you a sole proprietorship or LLC.

if you are an LLC list your employer , list your position as president or CEO 

if your not an LLC it's a good time to form an LLC file and have the protections of being a corporation.

even if you are the business the LLC gives you a distinction between you and the business on paper


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Ask them to prove they're gonna be a good landlord... They like that..


----------



## Griz375 (Feb 27, 2021)

KC Rock said:


> Ask them to prove they're gonna be a good landlord... They like that..


I'm thinking that's one way to shorten up the conversation


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Bank statements, profit and loss statement from your accountant. Some landlords will take a copy of your income tax forms, but I won't unless I get them directly from your accountant and they are certified.

Bank statements and your credit report will usually be enough.

Show me something that proves you actually own a business. If you have a business, you should also have some references from your satisfied customers. You'll have business related paperwork.

For me, you would have to prove year-round income. No matter how much you make in one month during shed season, if you sit on your butt and play video games the other 11 months of the year, I won't accept you. I want to see steady income all the year.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I remember having to show proof of income when I was in a really bad spot financially. I mean a really, really bad spot. I showed proof of the work income I had plus a court order for a child support amount. It worked, surprisingly no questions were asked and I stayed there for quite awhile before moving on.


----------

